# Tales of a newbie Goat servant



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

*Tales of a newbie Goat servant*

I am doing this thread because as new owner...ugh..mmm...servant to your goats, there are things you need to know.

_First off, read all my post's and entrees as *Captain Kirk*...it really helps_

So first off you laughed at the servant reference, this means you have had cats, so far cats and goats are both kids! My daughter Veronica is actually pawing at me as I write this.

Preferably you have searched the web looking for stuff and ideas BEFORE you pick up your new friends

they need shelter, security from whatever will hurt or kill them, and food/water that is clean

They are not like cats and dogs, they need clean water...I wont argue that and honestly if you can not spend 10 minutes a day giving fresh water, you might want to stick with goldfish, thats fresh water 2 times a month.

They need a place to feel safe, warm and dry, I had a fancy duplex dog house from years ago, heck they are minature little guys, they love the 24 inch door ways so lets use that!

We will be changing this up very soon, too hard to keep clean...WHY?? this is the only animal that we have kept (foster fawns also) that poop where they sleep, come on guys?......... why??

So we recycled an old 7 foot tall dog lot, an old duplex dog house, an older serving tray for water, grabbed some food from TSC and a mineral block and we were good to go...off to get our new friends

So we got the little ones home 2 Pigmy 8 week old kids and a 12 week old nigern/nubian mix

All were weathered the day we picked them up (I was the bad guy that held them), and they rode in the back of my Tahoe in a big cage, they were quiet and seemed content

Next installment: moving them in and getting their lives settled

Disclaimer: If anything is wrong with what I am doing or advice and tricks to newbie goat folks, feel free to add it here, it is hard finding info when it's really spread out across a board or interwebbzzzz :hi5:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

*Feed and water and shelter*

We had researched and listened to the person we bought them from and said "we have a handle on this"..."they are just pet goats"...We were wrong!

We had a bag of medicated Producers Pride (per the goat seller and he said "in a couple weeks you will need to worm them", just get a bag of xyz at TSC)

We had a big lot of green stuff for them to eat, we knew we were good to go, NOPE AGAIN

Used a plastic tupperware bowl for water first 2 days

and it got knocked over and stepped in like 87 times

So I made this










It is hinged on the top side, so when you lift it up to pour it out, it lands in the little trench and flows into the yard away from the goats

I put a 4 inch block in the barrel so if they fall in, the little guys will have traction to get out if needed

also, I set it to MoonBeams height and used a couple 4 inch blocks as steps for the little ones to reach the water










We made 3 little piles of food for each goat (it was so cute, wifey said); ugh..well...that didn't matter because each goat wanted what the other one was eating...so...it just got poured in the middle;
this then got stepped in, layed in and even a little poop'd in (by the way; Goats are like cattle, they poop when and where they eat "wink")

So having to clean this out a couple times a day, was a pain

Couple looks on the interwebz....walla'










3 inch pcv, a couple end caps and 5 screws to mount and we have feed troughs that can't get knocked over (they still have been stepped in, moonbeam had all 4 feet in the right one eating a trumpet vine) it didn't break so it is Goat tested

So left one gets pellets and the right one has baking soda on the left and Loose Goat minerals on the right side, every day I check and makes sure they aren't lumpy and top off about once a week

Next was hay management, if placed on ground they will walk on all of it looking for the best pc of green

So I recycled and old drain bench for tree's and have a Manger that works great, covered an old pallet for ventilation with a pc of metal and screwed manger down










Next was shelter

Read lot's of people used Dog houses or pens/storage sheds barns etc

We had an awesome heavy duty doghouse and planned to use that, it took them maybe a minute to find and explore it










They have slept in it every night, normally all three together!

Now the Problem!!!

These guys actually poop where they lay (mmm...lazy little guys OR very effecient; depending on how you look at it)

So cleaning has/is a PITA, I have to put a mask on, get on my hands and knees and I use an extended windshield ice scrapper/brush to clean out the house every couple days, they actually move from one room to the other, I hate this so, so much










This weekend I am going to remodel the duplex into a condo and make it more friendly for the maid staff, pictures will follow with an update

so enough for this post

Next the kids got sick, ohh cr--! now what


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

So about a week into our new relationship, Aindreas got a runny nose and then over the

course of say 3 days, his stool softed and....BAMMM..quick check and comparing notes from

the webzzz

Scours (diareah) so to the web I went and ended up here, Sulmet was ordered and big

syringes

And thus began "Bansil the Goat Doctor"










Notice the big syringes on top? That is what everyone said to use, what a PITA!!
And they are so hard to slowly use, I grabbed 1 ml ones I had for paint hardener and wow!!

Big difference in giving liquid drugs, they are like 10 pc for $4 shipped, days 2-5 was 3

syringes each instead of one big one, I recommend them

I grabbed my $5 pill cutter and used the crusher for B1 and B complex and then put in

little SS cups with the Probiatics, alittle water and honey and they love their drugs

easy/quicker and more fine crush that mortar and pestle










and they are now bouncing around feeling great

I asked a question about eye lids and checking for anemic goats, this was shared by a

member here and is the best one I have found so I saved it










what shall be next?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Favorite treats are, honey nut cheerios, raisins and animal crackers

They get 2 animal crackers each 3 times a day or so, and a 1/2 of a red solo cup of cheerios for all 3 when its time for drugs, a couple before drugs (MAKE SURE THEY ARE DONE EATING/CHEWING BEFORE LIQUID DRUGS!!!)
and a few after to get taste out of their mouths


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your adventures, Bansil. It's wonderful to be entertained by someone else's learning experiences instead of my own. ;-) With your ingenuity and aptness for problem solving you'd make a terrific 4-H leader!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Males should not have free choice baking soda. It deactivates ammonium chloride. You need to be careful of UC. 

That is great you are figuring things out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great description of what they are teaching you!
Lots of folks leave baking soda out for them, but besides what Karen said they don't really need it IMO, give it if they get bloated.
They are going to need LOOSE goat minerals with lots of copper, not duaql purpose for sheep.
Goat servant. You sure deserve it . 
It is my user name on another forum.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Minerals are strictly goat not the sheep/goat mix, why would a co-op even have two choices for goats?

1 bag for goats
1bag for sheep

Easy...ugh...right?

I got 11 more barrels and hitting Lowes in am for a surprise play ground addition :goattruck:

Why do all my "hobbies" go extreme?????:think:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

OKAY I needed a way to get them into front yard, for their 4 hours of yard time :dancedgi:

Easiest way to achieve this (and still keep them safe from stuff) was to sandwich wood on both sides of the fence and cut the wire out, it has like a guillotine type door that slids out the top, a few cinder blocks and a board, they are happy


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very creative...very entertaining! I love some of your constructed solutions. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wonderful thread, brings back memories of my learning experiences and what our goats have taught me over the two years we've had them.

Enjoy the addiction, you seem to be becoming a very well trained Goat Servant already!! :laugh:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow it's going on a month now and we are having fun, they now recognize the truck as we pull into the driveway

and "we talk" as we walk up to them, they come running to the fence

So I started by enclosing 2 sides of the shelter, we used clear to let sun in and to use the winter sun to help warm everything, in the summers it is 90% shaded so they should nt over heat, also the top pcs swing up for ventilation...or will next weekend

















still have to enlarge dog house for the guys, so I done a mask and knee pads and sweep the pellets out, Moonbeam decided to help me 

and the little ones were wishing they were taller :sad:


















got the electric fence up and running yesterday :dance:



















but mama aint happy!!! :shock::shock::stop:

notice the left side of the gate? I used two insulators to isolate the top/bottom gate wires, so when they are unhooked they don't have power and can just be hung on the fence....well...ugh..apparently my wife while helping her dad and his walker through the fence..well..ugh...touched the verticle wire :slapfloor: she was not amused

So I put a pc of 3/8 rubber hose over it...live and learn

I am still waiting for me to reach over the top and...well...you can visualise it

see ya'll next installment

P.S.

we have a skunk that lives under the goats house, we saw him while giving them vitamins Friday night...we all just [email protected]$#%&*!! we just left each other alone and it's been good


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a really nice set up! Glad you pit the rubber hose on the end of wire, ouch!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would give them some loose minerals. The block is more of a treat, they can't get what they need out of it.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I would give them some loose minerals. The block is more of a treat, they can't get what they need out of it.


Thanks, we have some in a pvc tube under cover


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

looking to lay concrete pavers (12x12 left over from other projects) in the "barn" area to help with cleanup, 3 goats poop a lot :shocked:

we all now have goat shoes for feeding and play time :greengrin: (vinyl flooring inside of door rocks)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've reached over an electric fence before whilst goat sitting for another farm. I. will. NEVER. forget. it.

(And I giggled uncontrollably at the thought of an "electric" walker...)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

So we have come to the conclusion that mordachai and androus even though they are brothers, they are different goats.
They were both pygmy or we were told, androus is either a true pygmy, or a midget, because mordachai is looking taller and thinner like moonbeam.
Its a funny sad to see them play and androus is always the last to be picked and last to get there, he gives it heck and his little short legs move like lightning.... His stride comes up short...that mixed with his ADD (to food) leaves him alone and once he stops eating he cries because everyone else has left the sandbox

Well gotta feed....until next time


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay we went to the Zoo and the big local-ish outdoor flea market (to look at animals)

our son was home and checked and played with goats, We get home and wife yoo-hoos the goats only two came out :shock: I could hear Andraous yelling (he is loudest) he didn't seem stressed...just not there :think:

So I went in the lot and into their shelter...yup there he was...in jail!!!

he knocked the lid off the manger and was down in it chewing cud and chilling :book: (no picture, camera was in truck) he fits perfectly

So I scooped him up and out and he nuzzled me like a thank you and I set him down.

No harm no fowl...

SO REMEMBER...if a goat fits or thinks they can fit...they will :hammer:

so I fixed the lid real quick and we went along with rest of the evening

he was in there for an hour and a half or so

I remember the stories my mom told about me...now I am doing it with my goats :cheers:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

A suggestion for water - it is very important for it to be clean. I use small buckets and many of them for mine. I use a clip to anchor some to the fence - have some inside. Cleaned with a brush daily and I keep a little Apple cider vinegar added to one. It is usually drank from the most. Baking soda -no for the boys. I keep some for my girls free choice. Mine always get some free choice kelp also beside their minerals. My sheep also have baking soda free choice. They use a lot.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

yup, we are adding more, they get clean water daily and leaves picked out (need to build covers) and we will scrub them out more often

as for vinegar, we use vinegar for weed/grass killer around the fence since it's safer than other chemicals; they apparently like the grass that has been sprayed with it

*UPDATE* on goat anatomy

how or where to start????

:thinking:

remember me saying that my son and wife have found and tested the electric fence:shades:

well Mordachai came up to the 2x4 fence because I was there and he wanted a pc of grass I guess, or a scratch...he jumped up and was standing with his front feet on the fence, I gave him some grass and he slide off and through the fence :?

and landed with both front hoofs on the electric wire around bottom of the fence :scratch: and stood there eating the grass I gave him, so front hoofs on electric fence wire...back feet planted on grass

I said well..&%$#@ gotta find out why :chin:.......:stop:........nope :roll:...I grabbed the wire :stars: and it promptly sat my butt down :shocked::shocked:

so apparently even though they have little soft pads on the bottom of the feet...they are "electric-proof", i guess ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

here is our little pig Androus A.K.A. Mikey, he is the "runt" _Pygmy _ of our group

He is a true lap and arm goat

*Aindreas our little pig VIDEO*

He is perfectly content sitting on your lap (make sure his rearend is clear of your thigh tho' or :laundry:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay had a fun weekend, tried the collar/leash thing

only one taker, Aindreas

the other two were not interested....guess what?

Aindreas went "outside the wire" no issues at all, we took collar off afterwards













































I was actually expecting a loose stool after all the new food he "discovered" he really liked the small leaves on the maple stubs, cats were not an issue

He was to preoccupied with new leaves, the other two kept yelling at him

Probably some thing like "come back...come back...they are taking you away"

he didnt even look he just wandered around

We are reclaiming alot of the lot, here is a before








And an after









Last year was a rough year, so we have decided to get goats a few animals and slow down and "smell the roses"


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

SO...we are going on vacation for a couple days, we have long time friends coming up from SC to beat the heat and watch our kids...

Working on labeling everything, red solo cups and sharpies have been my go to devices this morning; spread sheet is almost done...

luckily only cats, fish and goats...OH MY..:stars:

they have koi and cats so that is the easy part, I have fresh fecals going right now, all temps looked good this morning, all stools are balls...and I feel like a crew chief on a race team, prepping for a 24 hr race :grin:

I have a cup for this a cup for that, a tablespoon for.....you get the idea 

so, wifey said last night..."your going to ask them to send pictures and video everyday on vacation, aren't you?"

"I..ugh..well, you want to see them also..... :thumb:

so I feel like the dad, going on a date with wifey and leaving our 9 month old with a 15 year old babysitter:chin:

does it get better or easier?????????

just glad they are not girls...I couldnt handle the whole dating thing....KIDS.....:ROFL:....:mrgreen:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a good time! You will miss them even though you won't be gone long.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well my latest adventure in Goat daycare is kinda funny in a Smurfy way :eyeroll:

So we have been back a few days now from vacation

We went out afterwork (about 7:30 pm) and gave a few snacks and basically just pet them and checked water etc...quality time for them to nuzzle wifey :hugs:

I went out at about 9pm to feed before dinner, and found this in my headlamp spotlight








figured poke berries, but it didnt look right, so I smelled it...blood :shock:

first thing I did was lift their tails all the way back...good no diarrhea, and no blood on the ground and they all seemed fine

SO I turned around to put the feed cup on the doghouse to examine them better.......!!!!!!!!!!!










:shock::shock::shock::shock:

So only one is bigenough to get on the roof...Moonbeam, so while he was eating I checked him out and figured a cut from sheet metal roof...or....he had a puncture wound abouve his hoof, and it was moist and not really bleeding anymore

So went into the house, grabbed a rag, hot water a towel and Bluekot (I bought last week to have on hand)








pretty in a weird way
cleaned it, dried it and sprayed Bluekot....ugh...the directions really should mention this bare skin thing when applying:|










notice the nice clean area?? that is where his leg was

Acetone...didn't phase it









He is all fixed up, it is tender this morning and I put more spray on

and me this morning as I type this









going to call vet about a tetanus shot etc this morning

I will have to fix the fence, were the "anti dig" fence was buried years ago, threw some pavers on top to cover bare wires


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

last weekend I started on their new home/barn for this winter, will post pictures later, you can see it in the back ground pictures

So late Sunday, I was resting and sipping a cold one and decided to experiment with a teeter totter (will build one next weekend)










I screwed some 2x4 scrap to bottom of a deck board, they were like :lovey:

and had a ball laughing at them for 15 minutes, I kept experimenting with a height to length ratio

KEEP THIS IN MIND

All goats are not constructed the same way; :scratch:

While Moonbeam was smelling the end on the ground, Mordichai decided to step on the end in the air :stop: .... :crazy: ....:dazed:

the "thunk" was loud, he just looked at the end that was now up in the air :slapfloor:
the look on his face was priceless  .... when Mordichai made it the the other end and it promptly hit the ground, Moonbeam, cocked his head and then proceeded to "paw" at it a couple times before stepping back on and walking to the other endopcorn:

So this brings us to our shortest one...he fits under it while it's in the air, so he had the board on top of his shoulders/back chewing cud just watching me, while moonbeam couldn't figure out why the ramp didn't go down :shrug:

also these showed up, cheap but work for what I wanted them for... listening to their rumen...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Saturday morning started off with digging a hole for a fence post....eh! Goats..really?
:shrug:

They say "curiosity killed the cat" ... that statement is not as true as "curiosity killed the goat" :hammer::hammer:

We have had cats for 15 years...Goats are 10X more curious, I dug a hole and



















I missed the picture with Moonbeam stuck head first in the 18 inch deep hole, because I had to save him :faint:

SO I saved him :lovey: and placed a 4x4 sheet of wood on top as I continued to work

Made a 3rd feed trough and this has stopped alot of the headbutting and general plowing of little goats by the big bully:dance:









:flag:

Saturday evening Vol. Fire dept was having a BBQ plate dinner/pig roast

So we set off with Andrious on my lap, with a small container of treats (just in case)

He walked awesome and he had a great time, he got lots of attention from the girls :hug: , and it really freaked people out to see a goat walking around :greengrin:




























then we went to Pawpaws house to visit, (granmaw actually let him in  )

I kept him on floor and only had a slight...ugh...waterfall, which I quickly wiped up with the towel :laundry:



















Sunday spent the day working on their new winter home/barn...


















Have a lot more work to do


----------



## chrisarvor (Sep 23, 2011)

*feed*

Honey cheerios i have my grankids come an stay
but they go home an we gave the left over breakfast mix to my mini goats and the cheerios well 7 goats fighting to get them hahhahahaha
strange things goats


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well "we" worked on the barn/house this weekend...:GAAH:

should of built doors as soon as 1st 4x4 was set :think:









checking out tools and new platforms for sleeping










whatcha doing daddy?

#2 Phillips works good for scratching my head









Daddy?
What is this?









No...your not old enough










upper shelves for hay storage, sides are enclosed now, just need to install end vents and doors etc



















until next adventure :goattruck:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread now, and have really enjoyed it. Your matter-of-fact descriptions and understated style allow us to relate, remembering similar "moments" we've had, even if we didn't document them :hammer: or weren't laughing at the time! :laugh: Thanks for your sorta-blog.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well this morning I went out to feed and low and behold...all 3 were cuddled up together sleeping on the upper shelf :stars:
(I actually snuck up on them, they were sleeping so heavy)

They heard "clink" of gate and it sounded like foot stomping at a race track, as they jumped down onto lower level and bounced against the walls (not the most coordinated beasts on earth at times)

With winter coming on I wanted them to have a place they all fit, in the summer only 2 would fit in either side of their "summer retreat" (doggy duplex)
and I was worried about 1 getting cold


Hopefully I can finish up vents and seal it up and make the doors

Still need to run electric also

'til next time opcorn:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Loved reading through this! You're a great writer  Very enjoyable, entertaining and hilarious! And your goats are super cute


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you, life is too short to not have fun :hi5:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

If you're too worried about cold, you can use doggie coats for them to keep warm. If it stays cold where you are, I wouldn't bother because they need to grow that winter fur but here it doesn't stay cold for very long and so by the time they start growing the thicker coat, it's warm again. For that reason, I use the doggie coats. They do make goat coats/blankets but I've found that the doggie ones stay on better and cost less.

The pic is Billy and his sister Sabatina in their coats last 'winter'.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Bansil - thank you for letting us all find the joy in the ughhh! moments. When are you getting the book out?????? I'd read it!:type:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just found this thread , i don't remember seeing it , only the last few pics , anyways , great reading and laughing , loved it all 
Will comment more later , too funny ( power drill ) and scary ( bloody pics ) , oh my !


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

What a night! fear, panic, and general what if's...:GAAH:

:stop:

okay back story time:

All is well on the minifarm...I received an ALERT on my smarta-- phone that said:
Alert...Danger..freeze warning Will Robinson....freeze warning!!!!!!

oh crap, goat building is not done...will they be okay???

wait!!!!..... they have 102* body temp...so did some quick math 3 goats x 102* = 306* worth of heat, divided by pie (only math thing I know and google apparently can not convert goat heat to BTU's) so the answer was obvious (dugh)

*97.45222* degrees/time or location...not real sure

:shrug:

so I poured a glass of wine and pondered my upcoming dilemma

SO, now taking this data (remember I am not a scientist) I figured that I would give them their normal food load and bring in the Tyme, Basil, Rosemary and sage pots...so they wouldn't freeze

let's fast forward to 8pm and feeding time.....once our outside catalarmclock (gizmo) starts going off, the goats start yelling "dad"..."dad"..."DADDY"

so off I go, put on my goat pants and goat shirt, grab my beanie (it's cold already like 48*) and hit the cold cruel outside world

stumble over the ^%$#$% cat, really?? we do the same route and same thing every night for 10 years....why don't they realize this????

Get hay and grain into lot, clean out the troughs and fill everything up, at this time they all get a "massage" looking for bumps, bruises and...well..and..well...not really sure, I haven't found anything other than the occasional poop ball in fur

So I notice my breathe as I go and clean out their new building...goats really are a manure making machine...:mopping:

before I leave the building, I glance at my phone...20:15 45* and a low of FREEZE...FREEZE WARNING...really your supposed to be a smart phone :book:

so I go back in the house and......

I wake up at 4:30 and turn coffee on, gizmo ...MEOW!!!...next....clog,clank,thunk..."dad"...."dad"....'daddddyyy".....cat done woke up the goats :brickwall:

look at phone 25*...well...at least Andrious survived the first night in their lives of below freezing :stars:

so I got dressed in my finest goat tending wear and went outside.....winter really sucks...especially when you are on blood thinners

I went into lot and the 3 of them are just sitting there chewing cud....

I hugged and fed them.....now tonight won't be an issue ;-)

heading out to work on building and some fence...check in later


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

WHAT????? YOU MEAN THEY WON'T FREEZE TO DEATH????? But they kept telling me that death was imminent...

Oh. Groovy. ;-)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay, the day is over outside

Once the sun got high the guys ran into the front yard and played, ate and slept...then they ate some more

Every trip in the truck would send them off to the races, either chasing me or running the opposite way



















what is with the fascination with the bright orange screw driver
:shrug:








and the little thief was caught red handed...I had to keep everything in my pockets or on a high shelf...










you ask yourself, why did Bansil drop the package with door lock in it????

Bansil didnt, I put it up 3 times before I took pictures


















"moonbeam your going to get in trouble"









"ugh...oh"


















:laugh::laugh:

water bottle wasnt safe either...;-)












































:hug:

well I did get some fence up and the top door done










need to do fence work and rear brakes on my truck...let's see what it brings in the goat world
:flag:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah yes. Sometimes I like to work with the goats "helping", because they get a charge out of it...something different to check out..._if_ I have the whole day available and if I don't actually have to _finish_ that half hour job that day. Other times, with small sharp screws to potentially swallow, they get locked out, and they don't get let in until the job is done...in the allotted half hour!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love this thread , so funny  I had a doe that would pick up the power drill and she actually figured out of it made noise so she would walk around with it making it go ...vrrrrommmm vrrrrommmmm ,  She got such a kick outta chasing the other goats with it i think , till i finally caught her and grabbed it , lol..
And yes , my water bottles get put up very high now , I've lost quite a few that way. :roll:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

so the whole goat telling time thing is about to drive me wonkers, they have decided that dinner time is before it gets dark, and with days getting shorter, so do their tempers.....baahhhhh....baahhh....so what will have with time change:scratch:

So I worked in their house, Moonbeam was helping with the tape measure








built a shelf









got a heated water bowl setup for them, hidden cord and all









and as a distraction gave them a treat in the yard
why is your nose orange?


























right now I have to go between the house, a building and a vehicle to get them fed :brickwall:

So I came up with this plan, and tried it last night (i am going camping for a couple days and wife/friend and son will be taking care of the kids)

SO

I packed their breakfast and dinner for them,

here are pellets etc, the short one distracts them and then I top off with big container, and the hay is well...hay









packed









and stored


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay so the goats are pissed...I mean I am glad they didnt have canines!!!

the time change messed with them and now they know the truck noises....combine that with darkness and THEY THINK it is 10 pm at night (at 6:15) and they want to know why I am starving them

so we got low on the pellets we feed them (mix of 2 kinds) and I wanted to grab more while I was out so I could mix them and go easy on transition if they were out of anything

FIRST off it is not _my_ fault they are out of food...they are the ones that ate it :coffee2:

so go to what was my trusty TSC at lunch...guess what they are out of the pink bag, so I got on my phone and looked here and there and grabbed a bag of timothy/alfalfa pellets to mix with my noble goat feed

that was stupid, I poured some alfalfa/timothy pellets in to distract them (little tub /3) and after they all smelled and tasted...they turned on me I was like :GAAH: and went for big tub which was their old mix.....no they still wanted to eat my brains I think....reckon they had a taste of Alfala/Timothy pellets and went Zomgoatee :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Topped off their hay and left them to complain...I will sneak out and check on them shorlty...they are quiet right now

that means they are eating or plotting against me...guess I will check poop in the am and see I they stressed and need a "tummy" rubbin'

wish me luck.....ray:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Snuck out about 10 pm, green pellets still there


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

This morning all is well, and the other pellets were gone, so they either ate them or swept them away:leap:

so they either decided it was better to eat those than to starve over the next 8 hours

I was able to feed as normal this morning,


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I have a LaMancha who is a picky, picky eater. Things can get ugly if I run out of the "usual"!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

No doubt !

So am heading out soon....I can hear them....baaahhhaaa?...daddddy......baaaahhhaaa

All 3 say different things :hug:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

been busy at work...BUT...today I put the *"G"* in ghetto :bday:

we are heading out next weekend and have friends staying at the house to watch goats and "get away"

so to make it easier and less stressful...I added a "pre-gate" because Andrious KNOWS what is outside the wire and always gets out when I go in...I close the gate and shake "the bowl" he cries and I open the gate and we are good....

using what I had on hand...

















and cute pics...why???...because this is my thread...:dancedgi:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, thankfully I did the add on gate/fence area

I am not sure who the culprit is...yet :think:

I have found this open twice this week










and found goat tracks in the "foyer area"

So I guess I will move it up a foot or so when it stops raining

I noticed the reason they may of stopped eating as much hay :yum:

they have grown and are taller than the manger, how does this happen?

I will remake a new one this weekend


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Green with jealousy due to your awesome building skills and creativity!!! What a wonderful goat "Dad" you are!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

We made Goat treats this weekend

This is mine prepped 








basic minerals, raspberry filled mini wheats, animal crackers, plain cheerios and honey nut Cheerios

it all went in the food processor along with about a cup of alfalfa pellets

I used a drained can of garbonzo beans as a binder, into oven 325* for along time and then flipped them and back in oven, to dry them out
spread onto non stick foil









maple syrup and cheerios

baked









flipped and cut up/broken into smaller pcs










Well I can not find wife's recipe online, it was a molasses and oatmeal based cookie








she mixed and spread onto parchment paper and cooked, the molasses was so sticky, we broke it up and and then rolled it in apple cinnamon cheerios 

























the bowl was too small, so out came a baggie









They look like little kittah droppings.........









and as they say..."kid tested...Kid approved"


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

This weekend I got them minerals inside out of the weather for them,

This was first setup









which led to this handy seat for loose minerals




































I ended up moving the big block under the tall landing pad

you can kind of see it here, out of the way off the poop chute as he is licking the berry block










still need more roofing done and a wind break wall put up before weather hits


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Great post and i love all the pictures! Got half way through reading the original post and thought Oh Sh** because I'd forgotten to refill the water bucket. So thank you! Lucky it's only been an hour or two.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

so I need to update...
Wifey is country, the basics you know, cows,hogs chickens rabbits and gardens...ya..ya..ya..dedo
So she met me and I was her ******* Army city boy:help:

never mind I had been to 10X the countries and lived in atleast 35 more states than her :bday:

16 years of funny stories for later...many...any ways

I actually bought some coveralls (denim) so I wouldnt have to change after work to visit and do goat things...da-gone:leap:

the things are comfy as all get out and I don't need to wear pants 3/4 of the year...win...win

I also bought a pair of $20 rubber boots at tractor supply...why :shrug:

I got tired of lacing up my boots for 1/2 hr of goating....they are also the bomb....

So you are saying to yourself....why is he telling us this???

onder:

I went to town to grab some hay and when I got back (wifey was up and drinking coffee)

she said "OMG...you look like a farmer!!" and I swear coffee came out her nose...she was laughing so hard :fireworks:

this was my outfit....









:grin:

so we were feeding/grooming and playing in the barn, moonbeam can get on our backs and reach hay above in the loft...littles can not..unless they give you the "Daddy I love you...can I have candy?" look...sure little one










tried Pecan pie last weekend...thankfully it was only $.99 of a waste...maybe the cows ate it









OH!!!!!! by the way...if you are ever building something for your goats and at any time any of this happens

1)I wonder if they can reach that?
2)can they get up there?
3)you think they will mess with that

ALL ANSWERS ARE YESopcorn:

came home last night and noticed a nice new soft floor in the barn, complete with 3 hay lunch boxes in various places









apparently they figured out it was going to be 15* saturday and where prepping...I walked in and said "mmmm you guys could reach that"

they all just kinda looked at me...as I was picking up the plastic tubs, Andrious rubbed my thigh and said "dadddddyyyy"

Yeah I am soooo sure he was innocent 

all in a days work....

P.S.

one last picture from about 15 minutes ago....









Their first snow.....it's "dusty" in here :snow::snow::snow::snow::snow:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well i decorated their barn for Christmas


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

another weekend of goating, while cleaning up the barn I noticed this!!










see the "under cut"? how they got up there amazes me :shrug: they got hungry at night i reckon

I put that board up when I first put the hay up 6 months ago, because they could almost reach it, now they went 8 inches out and over it???

Remember the whole not eating hay because manger was too short?

Also they couldn't get noses and mouths in very good, so I removed and moved and they can gut up to beginning of their eyes now?

I fixed that this weekend and as soon as I wrestled 3 goats to get this positioned and screwed to the wall (it was like a tag team match from the 1980's WWF)

I tossed in the "old" hay from the "old" manger and they were like :leap::leap:









I also put in a few stakes so I can do a "captured" blackberry/rasberry bush this year, I will plant it inside of 5ft fence so they can only eat what comes out...Fingers crossed :thumbup:

Curiosity again...:hair: 


















every time they would touch it it made a loud clanking noise and they would run off bouncing sideways and grunting...and right back to it they went :doh:

Andrious had to get up close and personal as I was snapping pictures










Did some work on enclosing the roof areas to keep water of me and snow etc out of food area and such, maybe finish it next weekend and then pictures of it...toodle...looo :bday:


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

I find that Hanger strapping works best for putting blocks on the wall.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

salt/mineral blocks? any pictures? I would be afraid they would cut their mouths chewing on it


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

With mineral blocks, I'd be afraid they wouldn't get enough mineral as they do with loose mineral.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

they are set up with 4 different ways to get minerals depending on their palette for the day :laugh:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiled. :laugh:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Working on it :bday:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I asked this last week and the answer is...YES...apparently the kids were just chilling out, kinda on a street corner like I did growing up :lol:

*Weird question right?*

Last night about 8pm went out to brush, clean and feed goats

As I sneaked up on them, I looked into barn...no goats and no noise 

So I opened the gate and went into barn....no GOATS!!!!

I panicked and dropped the hay and food and went looking for them, not in hay area and worst thing was no one was yelling at me:!::!:

I ran down and noticed them just standing on the other side of the fence chewing cud, it was about 12*

I clapped my hands and they just kind of looked at me, I went over and talking to them I said "get in here so you can eat"...I patted the Gate and they came running in and treated me like normal

It almost looked like they got caught out because we had another hour of daylight and then couldn't make it around the corners to the gate

See picture

SO did they only follow path because I was able to lead them :thinking: or where they just going out for frozen deserts?










What is the answer I seek?????


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

So Santa gave me a present, I ordered it and got it on Tuesday...a quad-copter, after picking up a couple bags of goat food, a mineral block and some batteries, I broke it out and proceeded to crash it into everything in the kitchen as I pretended to learn the controls opcorn:

So....after scaring the cats and winding a few huge hairballs from under the fridge (I think) around the props, I was ready to go outside

They would run off and then chase me...






Yes the music is corny, I love it and figured...artygroup:

Disclaimer: no goats were harmed in filming this video :wave:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok.....now I'm queasy because I watched that "full screen".


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Love your detailed story!! I have enjoyed following this and seeing all of your pictures.

Did you pour concrete in your metal barrels for their "play" area? Hubby cut mine several huge tree stumps when he was splitting wood last year and that's all I have for mine to play on for now. Fixed them a make-shift teeter/totter, but I didn't have it really fastened, just with concrete blocks and a scaffold board. They loved it so much, but I have got to have hubby fix one that they can't tear up (that's actually put together)! Anywho - I liked your barrel setup for your babies and may have to steal that idea! Concrete would keep them in place and give them something that would wear their hooves down. 

Can't wait to see what you'll be doing next!!

Stacy - from KY


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks ya'll it made me dizzy running between 2 electric fences and 1 is barbed wire:lol:

Stacy,yes there is concrete, if you look in backyard bonanza area i have a thread on building our playground, you can see the metal i welded into the tops so concrete would flow under and over to "lock" them in place

This spring i will paint them green to blend them in


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Sunday night I looked out for the kids and found them chilling in the front yard, two facing into the very cold wind, and the fluffiest one was smart enough to put his "best assets" towards the cold wind :-D










And speaking of him, he never eats like a normal goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree with the fluffy guy. Why be normal?


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I just found this thread and I love it! That prayer for goats had me :ROFL: Thank you for all the stories and the great pictures!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

So cute! They are great entertainment!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

thegoatmama said:


> I just found this thread and I love it! That prayer for goats had me :ROFL: Thank you for all the stories and the great pictures!


You're welcome they make me smile, and i would have been a bard...ugh...blacksmith/carpenter in the olden days :mrgreen::mrgreen:

I enjoy the stories and learning....:balloons:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

It has been cold here, forecast was 5* (and -10* wind) for the next few nights

I never got around to the rubber strip door so I added a section to the bottom area, and it makes a heck of a difference with temps, no wind was blowing in like before










And with the extra ^" of fresh brand new...did I mention the whole bale of fresh hay????:GAAH:

Remember the under cut hay from above

I came in to it strung all over the place, Andrious was actually buried in it and eating, same as the other...:scratch: How?
:shrug:

So I now apparently need to build an escape hatch type floor...more goat work...


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:lol: Goats. Making our lives more interesting since (insert year)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well yesterday was the start of "Snowapocalypse 2016" I went home not sure what to see, I entered lot and they ran for food

Sorry for shaky and blurry pictures it was 12* and had to take gloves off for phone :angel2:










I went to close up the lot and moonbeam was running after me, Andrious was like Daaddddyyyy 








and attacked me as I turned









they ran back to Mordichai









Andrious was like a puppy playing, one last goat kiss before bed










The front yard looked like Santa and the reindeer where out in force, they didn't get on the jungle gym tho :thinking:...probably safest :snowlaugh:

You could see the tracks and they were running and jumping, cool


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow,it is Sunday, the 24th of January in the year 2016...

We are in the midst of snowpocalipse 2016....

Conditions on the ground are dismissal. ...

If we don't attach a snowplow to the one called Andrious....

The herd may not make it to the front yard!

Wow,dudes and dudettes...we have a small issue...

Yes it is a third world problem...goats are stuck and can not move, i repeat....goats are trapped within the 8 x 8 heated shed, the corridor connecting the feed area, and the feed area...

They can not move to the frontal property, due to snow amounts about nose deep to a pygmy....yes it was a joke when it hit their bellies...now?

Snowpocalipse 2016....it is all fun and games until you freeze your....

"what Andrious??"

Okay so yes they are wethers...still.....

Video from yesterday, to follow...today...no live video feed has been detected.......


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

january 23 in the year 2016....

we played in the yard with...with...our Goats...






need more time...the drone will be launched today....video to follow


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

this morning...January 24th....the path is covered....7 more inches..it continues..damn Aliens...it is always...the aliens..."Andrious...get out of the ship...now..."


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

this is another video
[URL=http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u182/turtlemechanic/Beginner%20goating/20160122_164125_zpssevgkwoc.mp4]
more from the evening...before..the...snow.....LIVE...ugh...liv-ish..I mean at the time..FOOTAGE..presnowapocaliptic coverage staraight from Bansil's front yard


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

"re-set"
some pic's








bright and early









destroyed snow...hahaha










whatcha looking at Willis????










Daaddddyyyyy...kisss.....kiss...










whats up here???
















I can help...










I am thirsty..."do not eat yellow snow!"










helloooo?


















somewhere is grass....

lets go to Pawpa's daddyyy...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

"let's go ddaaadddyyy"

so I put on my boots, grabbed a drink and down the road we went....


















after a few stops for brush and cheerios...he found out his ground clearance is kind of low;-)










If you look you can see the "snow line on his body" :shades:

so we had cheerios and animal crackers....


























back home we went, so I could dry my phone out:roll:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Snowpocalipse 2016 :lol:

I love all the photos and the video!
That drum barrel playground you have is awesome. Are the barrels filled with anything?

Your boys look so precious. Who is the one that wants kisses?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

thegoatmama said:


> Snowpocalipse 2016 :lol:
> 
> I love all the photos and the video!
> That drum barrel playground you have is awesome. Are the barrels filled with anything?
> ...


Thank you arty:

Barrels are empty,and upside down, i put rebar welded to lids to give a place for cement to grab on for traction

Kisses? From me it is my baby and crime fighter Andrious....from wifey? All the kids...;-)

The others don't like to go anywhere with me, they scared of leash and collars

So it is Bansil & Andrious , He follows me everywhere . He can actually get in and out of my truck 90% of the time


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

How cool. My goats need a playground and I've been searching for ideas. :book:



Bansil said:


> Kisses? From me it is my baby and crime fighter Andrious....from wifey? All the kids...:wink:


:slapfloor:

Andrious looks like such a big baby! :lol:
So...Andrious, Bansil and...Mordichai? Did I get that right? How old are they?

P.S. so I'm a sucker for taunts so I clicked on your signature :lol:, but it said website offline. Is that my internet being wonky?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

thegoatmama said:


> How cool. My goats need a playground and I've been searching for ideas. :book:
> 
> :slapfloor:
> 
> ...


I'm Bansil :stars:

Andrious and Mordichai (he has a kippa on his head ) are brothers from the same mother but with a different baby daddy (almost a year old I think) they were 8 weeks when we got them in May, Moonbeam is 4 weeks older and not a pygmy mix, not real sure what he is (except a bully at times) big kid on the block syndrome and all


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:slapfloor: Well, _that's_ embarrassing. Hi Bansil! :wave:

Big and a bully? That's a tough combination.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:mrgreen: 

:hi5: 

:cheers:


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Bansil said:


> Andrious and Mordichai (he has a kippa on his head ) are brothers from the same mother but with a different baby daddy (almost a year old I think) they were 8 weeks when we got them in May


I no understand? How can they be the same age, same mom, but a different dad?

Oh, and :nice thread:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you 


A momma goat can have both eggs fertilized by 2 different males...


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Really? Neato.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well hello ya'll, it has been a while since updating our new adventure

Remember clearing the land beside building?


















we poured a slab last fall and after lunch today we assembled the "easy to assemble green house kit" we bought in November 
:roll:
We are intelligent, street smart and I am a machinist and all around Bansil-of-all-trades, thank the lordy...a whole lot of folks would of been lost, parts missing slots and holes (1 out of 4 pcs) luckily 5 minutes later we rolled on...and the directions are definitely "of foreign persuasion":hammer::GAAH:

so 5 hours later we have this:



















overall smooth, we need to RTV some areas, good to go Mama is happy :stars:


----------



## Marndan (Jan 4, 2016)

It was so great reading this thread as I just found it.. So many great ideas! What a great goat Dad you are!!!! I hope you continue to post as it is such a fun read and love all the pics!!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I forgot about this post, we have spent so much time farming :crazy:

Andrious is still the only one that will walk on a leash, and his horns are not growing backwards, they are growing wider :scratch:

Since he thinks he is a dog, he runs up and has to rub me as we walk, his horns stick out about 3 inches per side and I have so many bruises from them, he constantly is by my side :lovey:

This weekend I will install the plastic curtain wall on their house to help keep snow and wind out, lets see if they remember how to use it from last year

Do you remember this thread from January?
Can goats see in the dark?

I still say Not real good

Once again last night was cool so they where in the front yard chilling out, I went to feed them and Andrious yells "daddy" and they are stuck on the otherside of the fence :doh: it seems to happen only during Oct->March when the day are short

so I went into the house and grabbed a flash light, and herded them up

all I have to do is shine the light on the ground and move it towards the gate and they come running with Andrious in the lead


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are funny!


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

DNA test to see if they are siblings. If a doe is running with multiple bucks they can bot breed and twins have different fathers


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Dorioakes said:


> DNA test to see if they are siblings. If a doe is running with multiple bucks they can bot breed and twins have different fathers


Nah,
That would be like wondering why your twin kids at 13 years old were a little different....it doesn't matter after 13 years old...does it? :dance:


----------



## RoyalRiders (Sep 8, 2016)

Your goat shed is seriously awesome. I wish I could borrow your skills to build my goaties one. Love this thread


----------

